# Replacement light for my Hymer 550s



## CHASM (Sep 11, 2010)

Hi

I am trying to find a replacement off side front light cluster for my Hymer 550s 1995 (old shape) .
Is there anyone who can tell me where I may be able to find one,I have trawled the internet without success.

Cheers 

Chas


----------



## jenniedream (Jul 19, 2009)

Try: Alfred Weih, In der Lehmgrube 3, 88326 Aulendorf
Tel: 07525/2400
They don't speak English but were wonderful when I needed to replace the rear light cluster on our Hymer B564 1995. Try "googling" I found pictures on their site and located the part no - I then had to send them a photo. 
Good luck
Jennie


----------



## jenniedream (Jul 19, 2009)

Hi it's me again I am going to try and paste the details and the man there who does speak English is Robert Buck!!
Fa. Alfred Weih
Wohnmobilservice-
Sonderkonstruktionen
In der Lehmgrube 3
88326 Aulendorf
Tel: 07525 - 2400
Fax: 07525 - 2408
[email protected]
www.alfred-weih.de

Done it!!


----------



## CHASM (Sep 11, 2010)

Thanks for the Jennie,I'll get onto them asap


----------

